# JavaFX - SceneBuilder (FXML)



## Kusarr (26. Januar 2017)

Hallo Leute,

versuche mich derzeit etwas an GUIs mit Java, also JavaFX. 
Leider versteh ich ich nicht, welches Element/Node ich für meinen derzeitigen Fall nehmen soll.

Das ding ist, ich habe eine Pane. in diese Pane möchte ich dann in einem schönen Raster angeordnet bspw. ein 4x4 Feld haben, dass mir je nach dem eben einen Wert anzeigt.

1) Wie mach ich denn hier jetzt ein Raster das gleichmäßig ist? TilePane? GridPane? .. 

2) Welche einzelnen Zellen, verteil ich denn dann nun im Raster? Ich will ja kein Textfeld, in das ich selber reinschreibe, sondern "Anzeigefelder" ... welche sind denn das?

3) kann ich auch dynamisch solche Raster mit Feldern erzeugen? Bspw. Minesweeper, je nach dem wiviele Felder ich halt haben möchte, solls mir eben enpsrechend anzeigen. Da würde es ja keinen sinn machen, die eizelnen Zellen schon im SceneBuilder einzusetzen, dann is die Anzahl ja fix

Hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen, vielen dank


----------



## taks (26. Januar 2017)

1) Für Raster wird normalerweise ein Grid verwendet. Du kannst doch beim instanziieren des Grids die Grösse als Parameter mit geben, nicht?

2) Nur zur Anzeige verwendet man "Label"

3) Wie im ersten Punkt geschrieben sollte die Grösse (Zeilen/Spalten Abstand und Anzahl) des Grids beim instanziieren festgelegt werden können. Oder vllt. sowas wie GridPane.addRow.
Dazu noch eine Logik welche Labels für jede neue Spalte oder Reihe erstellt und mit Koordinaten nummeriert, damit du sie dann auch ansprechen kannst.


Und JavaFX ist nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei. Ich würde mir einen anderen Designer suchen. Am besten einen welcher die Form Definitionen in XML ablegt.


----------



## Kusarr (26. Januar 2017)

okay vielen Dank. Dass man dafür Labels benuzt war mir nicht klar. Dann probier ich das mal so.



taks schrieb:


> Und JavaFX ist nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei. Ich würde mir einen anderen Designer suchen. Am besten einen welcher die Form Definitionen in XML ablegt.


Ich benutze den SceneBuilder,der erzeugt ja eine FXML datei und ist somit wie xml


----------



## taks (26. Januar 2017)

Sorry, manchmal überlese ich einfach die Hälfte -.-

Ich glaub das hier sollte dir weiter helfen:
How to populate a TableView that is defined in an fxml file that is designed in JavaFx Scene Builder - Stack Overflow
javafx 2 - How to maintain GridPane's fixed-size after adding elemnts dynamically - Stack Overflow


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2017)

Hat es dir weiter geholfen?


----------



## Kusarr (31. Januar 2017)

ja danke, auf jeden Fall


----------

